# love for horsepower.



## jackrogers (Mar 25, 2013)

GALLARDO ! yeah from lemborghini..the most beautiful car around ..i had seen one in an auto expo..it just blew my mind.


----------



## 942drvento (Jan 12, 2009)

Lamborghini is how it's spelled 
and now you know:beer:


----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

Edited.


----------



## Disco.Potato (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool


----------

